# Checkpoints ?



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

went out to S&R Nuvali Today to stock up as we heard that we could be going into total lockdown until September ! left home at 8am face mask and shielded ! first checkpoint in our Barangay was manned but he never stopped or checked us ! next checkpoint Boundary of Los Banos and Calamba checkpoint only on one side of the road , manned but all were on their mobiles ! got to S&R temp Checked 4 of us entered 2 per member card ! no southern comfort so bought 2 bottles of 5yr old scotch for 339 pesos buy 1 take 1 !! many buying alcohol got everything else we wanted so everything stocked up !
did notice many people in the roads from Los Banos to Calamba not wearing face masks.

never got stopped on the way back home either !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> went out to S&R Nuvali Today to stock up as we heard that we could be going into total lockdown until September ! left home at 8am face mask and shielded ! first checkpoint in our Barangay was manned but he never stopped or checked us ! next checkpoint Boundary of Los Banos and Calamba checkpoint only on one side of the road , manned but all were on their mobiles ! got to S&R temp Checked 4 of us entered 2 per member card ! no southern comfort so bought 2 bottles of 5yr old scotch for 339 pesos buy 1 take 1 !! many buying alcohol got everything else we wanted so everything stocked up !
> did notice many people in the roads from Los Banos to Calamba not wearing face masks.
> 
> never got stopped on the way back home either !


Nothing changed then.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Noticed others talking about all the liquor they're buying. I'm ignorant here...is it so you don't run out if there's a lockdown or more to it? lol


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The Department of Health, (DOH), and the COVID Task Force are both stating that the rate a new cases are doubling every few days in the metro area. This is unacceptable and therefore are suggesting and recommending that the entire metro area as well as some additional surrounding areas return to the most strict form of quarantine. However; the powers that be have not totally agreed with their recommendations but we will see what happens in the next day or two as the new case load continues to rise!

"IF" this type of quarantine lockdown returns, it could mean multiple restrictions...including but not limited to...(in response to cvgtpc1's post)...a possible full or partial liquor ban!

cvgtpc1, I am not sure why the government has linked the sale or consumption of alcohol to the spread of the virus but they have in the past shut down the sale of all alcohol and may do it again...so, hence the rush to stock up on your favorite spirits...CHEERS!!! belch...hick-up...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> The Department of Health, (DOH), and the COVID Task Force are both stating that the rate a new cases are doubling every few days in the metro area. This is unacceptable and therefore are suggesting and recommending that the entire metro area as well as some additional surrounding areas return to the most strict form of quarantine. However; the powers that be have not totally agreed with their recommendations but we will see what happens in the next day or two as the new case load continues to rise!
> 
> "IF" this type of quarantine lockdown returns, it could mean multiple restrictions...including but not limited to...(in response to cvgtpc1's post)...a possible full or partial liquor ban!
> 
> cvgtpc1, I am not sure why the government has linked the sale or consumption of alcohol to the spread of the virus but they have in the past shut down the sale of all alcohol and may do it again...so, hence the rush to stock up on your favorite spirits...CHEERS!!! belch...hick-up...


If the locals have stay at home they would all be drunk and start beating their wives


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Liquor Ban*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Noticed others talking about all the liquor they're buying. I'm ignorant here...is it so you don't run out if there's a lockdown or more to it? lol


Nearly the entire time since March we've been in a Liquor ban and it also depends on the Municipality, the one we are in has a liquor ban but just 7 miles away there's no liquor ban and there's now warning when they pull these liquor bans.

For sure after getting caught the first time and no beer for months I stocked up and I don't drink, I haven't drank in 4 years but I'm off the wagon now, I stocked up on Scotch and beer.


----------

